# Can Creatine Expire



## ksiebert (May 3, 2002)

I just bought some Met-Rx effervescent creatine from somebody on Ebay.  It's expiration date is up and I was wondering if it is possible for creatine to really go bad?  It is a dry solid substance, so I don't really see how it is possible to go bad.  Am I safe or not?


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2002)

Nutritional supplements lose their bio-activity over time.  You will not get sick or anything, it just may not work well or at all.


----------



## lina (May 3, 2002)

What about this...can creatine be heated?  I usually drink my post wo shake by scooping two Ultra Size pp ( this can be heated and has lots of cream in it) and nuking it. Then I add my creatine, glutamine, and instant coffee to the hot/warm water.  

How's that?


----------



## Sauron (May 3, 2002)

I read that heating is not a problem but mixing with an acetic liquid like OJ is a problem.


----------



## bigss75 (May 3, 2002)

I bough some cell tech a year ago then i used it seven months later and i didn't get any results except for a gut from all that damn sugar in it.  The creatine didnt do anything.


----------



## Tank316 (May 4, 2002)

i worked at GNC for two months, i was told that the shelf life of most products was up to 2 years if its stored in a cool dry place. some companies do put an expiration date on them.look on the bottom or some where on the label..


----------



## ksiebert (May 4, 2002)

Thanks for your reply.  That's kinda what I wanted to know about, but I know the expiration date, it's 09/01.  Will it still be ok now?  It is still sealed, and was kept in a cool dry place!!

thanks


----------



## Tank316 (May 5, 2002)

try it, i think you'll be alright.


----------



## CCR (Jun 20, 2009)

*Can Creatine Go Bad*

A while back I was taking Amplified Creatine 189, but got injured. I had the Bottle of pills in my garage where it is very hot. Will not storing the product in a cool place make it worthless? Or will it be ok. the Expiration date in 09/2011


----------



## tatteredsaint (Jun 20, 2009)

I got some effervescent creatine from gnc on clearence that was out dated and it liqufied my stomach everytime I took it ,I had taken the same type before with no problem -but I guess it could've been the batch too


----------



## Kevsworld (Jun 20, 2009)

If it has been stored properly I don't think you will have any problems.  You can put creatine in coffee or hot liquids.  I think some of the first studies on creatine were done by adding it to coffee.


----------



## westb51 (Jun 22, 2009)

i say put it to the spoon test. if you spoon rusts don't use it


----------

